# Unlocking Samsung SIR-S4080R and DTV's R10????



## A J (Sep 25, 2006)

Very new to this site but I was wondering I have two Directv DVR boxes that I want to hack so that I may be able to record tv shows on regular cable tv, is that possible??? The 1st box is a Samsung DVR model #SIR-S4080R and the second is a Dtv R10 DVR...
I no longer use directv as a service, I switched to comcast cable and was wondering if there was a way I can get the tv signal thru the box to record reg. cable television.
Please help, 2 tivo boxes collecting dust.
Thanks


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can't use those boxes on cable. They only have satellite tuners in them.


----------

